# I need your opinion



## Wedge (Apr 23, 2009)

about their history and genetics and basically appreciate them (A


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Andy,

Welcome to the forum - maybe you could post an introduction in the "Introduce yourself" section (as per rules) so that we can get an idea of your experience with mice etc so that we may comment fully on your plans.

I would say that an organisation dedicated to the appreciation of mice already exists in the form of the NMC as the governing body on mice standards; but obviously they do not keep each variety. In other animals, efforts such as yours tend to be dedicated to rare breeds etc. I'm not sure how sutainable a collection would be as a business and would not be likely to attract donations. The setup costs would be enormous to find suitable premises and equipment and you would have virtually no income from it.

I keep and breed mice for my own pleasure; and my collection reflects the varieties i enjoy the most.. but I certainly wouldn't be selling my house and car to support it! 

Paul


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you are a:mad b:young c:a mouse club member having a laugh.If its a and b welcome along,I like your enthusiasm.I have to say though hang on to your stuff,it would cost you a fortune to equip and maintain all the varieties and thats supposing you could lay your hands on them.The public moan at shows that they can't see the mice since they like hiding,not much fun looking at a seemingly empty cage.Good luck though.


----------

